
TempMail: Temporary Email Addresses - didizaja
https://temp-mail.org/en/
======
leshokunin
I love disposable email services! How do you see your service go forward
compared with the others?

I'm working on an email automation service. We'd be interested in offering
aliases programmatically: \- Generate aliases by API (as many as we want) \-
Ideally, aliases would be on domains we own \- Possibly use subdomains \- Auto
forward all the emails that arrive to the generated address, to an email
address \- Get a webhook that fires off every time an email arrives \- Webhook
gives us the whole payload (subject, body, sender, attachments etc)

Would this be possible with your API? We're looking at Anonaddy and
ForwardEmail, but always happy to consider more :)

~~~
cyan2506
You can also take a look at SimpleLogin, quite similar to AnonAddy but could
be selt-hosted. Just ping its founder for possible collaboration, he answers
very quickly.

~~~
leshokunin
That looks excellent. Thanks for the pointer.

